

Big Law as stepping into the ring with Mike - not worth it - grellas
http://thepeoplestherapist.com/2011/04/13/not-worth-it/

======
michaelochurch
If you think biglaw is "worth it", spend a week or two reading
Autoadmit/Xoxohth religiously. Half the threads are racist, misogynist drivel
written by status-obsessed and mean-spirited people. Now age that board's
worst posters 20 years and imagine them as your bosses. That's biglaw. Still
seem like a good idea?

